# Destin Snapper Help



## Raginjrob (Jul 11, 2012)

My name is Jeff Robinson and I am hauling my kayaks from Lafayette, LA to Destin this Fri7/13. I am wanting to try to get on some snapper and was wondering if you could point me in the right direction as far as where to launch and reef/wreck locations. If you know of anyone that may be headed out before snapper season closes please give them my contact info. I would love to tag along if ya'll don't mind.
I am an avid saltwater kayak fisherman but a novice for going beyond the breakers. 

Thanks,
Jeff Robinson
[email protected]


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Google Okaloosa county fishing reefs. Get the numbers for either Sand Flea complex (Launch from Shiraz Beach) or Sea Urchin Complex (Launch from the BackPorch restaurant.)

Good Luck.
Ted


----------



## Raginjrob (Jul 11, 2012)

Team Hobie said:


> Google Okaloosa county fishing reefs. Get the numbers for either Sand Flea complex (Launch from Shiraz Beach) or Sea Urchin Complex (Launch from the BackPorch restaurant.)
> 
> Good Luck.
> Ted


Thanks,

I will check them out.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Weather is not looking too good, 10-15kts with 2-3 foot waves.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

if you launch down near the El Matador, you will be able to find many spots within a couple of miles out heading toward the fishing pier. There is a bunch of rubble on and usually bait is pretty easy to find.
Chris


----------



## Raginjrob (Jul 11, 2012)

Anybody want to head out early tomorrow morining7/14? I will be launching from shirah street public acces.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Keep a check on the weather


----------



## Raginjrob (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks. I will be making a quick trip if weather permits. Also, thanks for the pointers. I will post up if I catch tomorrow.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I take it you didn't go out today, sent you a pm to answer some of your questions.


----------



## Raginjrob (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys.... Thanks again for the tips. I tried to go out Saturday and the weather and surf looked pretty bad. Decided to try again today and the weather was a lot better except for the surf was pretty big. It didn't look bad once you get past the surf. Boy I was wrong! We somehow made it past the surf without capsizing. I really believe there were some 4-6 footers out there. We decided to not stay out long or go outto the wreck. On the way in I got smoked by a king!!!What a thrill. It spooled my trout rod so I had to chase it down with my Hobie. Got him in the yak and took some pics!

Would some please post the pics for me if I can email to you. 

I'm gonna give it another try in the morning also. Hopefully I can get a snapper before the season ends.


----------

